# Help with wiring for a new tablesaw



## jwils218 (Dec 17, 2017)

I recently bought a Hitachi C10RJ 10in 15 amp table saw at an auction. I got a crazy good deal on it, but the power cord was cut. Since it's a 15 amp motor, I got a 14 gauge replacement cord and spliced it on. Now, however, I'm starting to think the switch is bad, because it would click on and stay in place like it's supposed to, but the saw would not run. I got a double pole, single throw light switch and plugged it in, and it ran just fine, but in reverse. This tells me that the motor is fine, it's just the wiring that's bad, or possibly the switch. When I would push the off button, it would vibrate, but I didn't feel anything because there's a plastic cover over it.

After jumping through a few hoops, I finally managed to get my hands on a wiring diagram for the saw. I called Hitachi and ordered a new switch, which I was told will not be here until mid February. I've got Christmas gifts to make, so I cannot wait that long. I have attached the wiring diagram, but it's a PDF and not an image file, so if it doesn't go through, let me know.

As you can see, the switch is fairly complicated. It has six pins in the back, so a light switch will not work because it only has four. I basically need two for power, two for the brake coils, and two for the stator coils, but the switch is also fairly complicated. I took the switch apart and everything looked fine, so I put it back together and now the on button is vibrating, and I can feel the electrical current going through the button. I have also attached a picture of the switch, which has the wiring diagram on it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

No Picture, no .pdf.
Try saving the pdf as a picture file and retry.


----------



## Gart (Jul 10, 2014)

Can't see any pictures that you tried to post. (I'm suspecting your purchase was a warranty/returned saw due to the cord being cut off.)

Good luck with the repair.


----------



## jwils218 (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry. Just forgot to push "Insert this image." I'm still a noob here.


----------



## jwils218 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That switch is apparently available all over the place, except the US 
I found it in France, Canada, Germany, Spain, etc…

Anyway, if it works fine with the temporary switch you wired up, why not just use it… I guess the only thing you won't have is the blade brake, which you can probably live with until you get the proper replacement switch.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jwils218 (Dec 17, 2017)

The temporary way I had wired up caused the motor to spin in reverse. What would be really freaky is if I had the blade on backwards haha. I'm going to try hooking it up without the brake coils and see if that will work without blowing up my motor. I don't think I mentioned this earlier, but I hooked up 2 wires onto one post on the lightswitch, and the motor ran waaaaay too fast and started sparking. It was pretty terrifying. So when I had the two black wires connected (Brake coils), it ran in reverse. When I had all four connected, it just ran too fast and almost blew up. I haven't tried the only other option, which is to hook up the two stator coils and leave out the two brake coils. I'll give that a try and if I blow up my motor, it's $150 for a new one. I'd rather not do that, but it's a $400 saw I got for 60 bucks, so I'll still be under. What websites have you found that switch on? Canada isn't too far from the US lol.


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Have you ever considered that maybe the saw shouldn't have been sold? I'm kind of at a loss to explain why, when you hooked it up temporarily, it runs backwards. But judging from the pics that you posted, there's a bit more to it than just "splicing in" a new cable and rigging a new switch. It also has a soft-start controller, which could be bad.

Given my past experiences with machines and discarding them, the cut-off power cord sends up all kinds of red flags. I'm guessing your good deal may turn out to be more trouble than it was worth, unfortunately.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know anything about your particular switch. Is it magnetic? You know, a safety device that will not allow the motor to restart in the event of a power interruption until you push the start button.

My Grizzly 1023 has this type of switch but it is 3hp 220v.

Just asking.
Good luck.


----------



## PatesWoodshop (Feb 22, 2017)

I own this same saw, and have the same failed switch…

Guessing the person who sold it to you had the same issue as me and sold it instead of fixing it.

Do you happen to have a part #? for the replacement switch? (I'll try the numbers in the pic as well)


----------

